# New from California!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He sure is a handsome fellow, very unusual markings. I thought he was completely white in the first photo then noticed the "eye patch" 
Welcome to the HF


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Very handsom!!! Is he considered a medicine hat??


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

I love his markings, especially the mustache!!

Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

What a pretty boy! 

And welcome from Kentucky.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!!! Your boy is beautiful!!! Look forward to seeing more pics of him!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aaww hes so pretty 

welcome to the forum


----------



## RememberTheName (Jul 6, 2008)

Hewwo. 

And a happy "welcome to the forum" from a fellow Californian. =)


----------

